# My Trips and Travels so far.



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Gardens in Aranjuez, Spain
IMG_2334 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Berlin, Germany
IMG_6150 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_6121 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Athens, Greece

IMG_4991 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Athens, Greece
IMG_5038 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Aranjuez, Spain
IMG_2324 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Berlin, Germany
IMG_6047 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Bilbao, Spain
IMG_1425 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_1419 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_1457 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Chinchón, Spain
IMG_6209 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_6212 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Como, Italy*
IMG_4554 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

Reflection of the Duomo di Como
IMG_4569 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Como, Italy*
IMG_4579 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Cuenca, Spain*
IMG_1798 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Dublin, Ireland

IMG_6376 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Edinburgh, Scotland
IMG_6492 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ediburgh, Scotland
IMG_6467 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Valle de los Caídos, Madrid
IMG_1258 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Dublin, Ireland
IMG_6428 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ávila, Spain
IMG_4152 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_4160 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jose :cheers:


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Jose :cheers:


Thank you Christos!


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

One of my favorite cities in Europe, Granada 

IMG_6847 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_6762 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Lisbon, Portugal
13227360_10100637517711901_6788816141892632830_o by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

13254376_10100638066137851_8841340288654609950_n by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

London, United Kingdom
IMG_6560 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_6597 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Porto, Portugal

IMG_8531 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_8462 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Paris
IMG_3448 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_3432 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

More of Paris 
IMG_3503 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_3557 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Rodas, Greece - AMAZING

IMG_4652 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_4690 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Which are your favourite places?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Which are your favourite places?


Hard to choose, but I have a soft spot for Lisbon :cheers:


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Lindos beach, Greece
IMG_4736 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

Acropolis atop, Lindos Beach
IMG_4755 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Lindos


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Breathtaking Roma

IMG_5386 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_5390 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

More of Rome

IMG_5246 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_5252 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Salamanca, Spain

376700_879917566691_1860166805_n by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Santander, Spain

IMG_1611 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Santiago de Compostela, Spain
IMG_8215 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Segovia, Spain
IMG_7325 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_7301 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Sevilla, Spain

IMG_0197 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Sevilla, Spain

IMG_0514 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jose :cheers:


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Vatican City.
IMG_5363 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

IMG_5339 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Krakow, Poland

IMG_7258 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

More of Krakow

IMG_7272 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

A chandelier made out of salt in the Salt Mines of Krakow
IMG_7348 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Warsaw... quite the city, I was thoroughly amazed by how this city has grown despite its history.

IMG_7511 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Valladolid, Spain

IMG_7998 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as well


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Incredible salt chandelier. 

I've yet to see a poor photograph of Krakow. Such an atmospheric city.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Incredible salt chandelier.
> 
> I've yet to see a poor photograph of Krakow. Such an atmospheric city.


I completely agree:cheers:


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Simancas, Spain
IMG_7977 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------

